# Revelation für´s Slayer SXC- Sinn oder Unsinn?



## argh (16. März 2010)

Eigentlich steht in der Überschrift schon das Wichtigste.

Ich habe ein 2007er Slayer SXC mit der Standard-Marzocchi-AllMountain drin. Die Gabel hat mich noch nie überzeugt, sei es von der Performance oder der Steifigkeit. Die Verarbeitung ist auch alles andere als spitze. 

Daher spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir eine neue Gabel zu leisten. Früher hatte ich mal eine Fox 36- aber da die Dinger exorbitant teuer sind, lasse ich es bleiben. Die Lyrik ist sicherlich sehr fein, aber auch teuer. Außerdem fällt es mir immer wieder schwer, "Lyrik" auszusprechen. 

Nun ja. Also habe ich mich etwas umgeschaut und die 2010er Revelation XX gefunden. Ich finde, dass sie ganz gut ins Slayer passen würde. In ein SuperCrossCountry-Bike eine langhubige XC-Gabel- prima! Oder?

Mein Fahrstil ist auch nicht unbedingt so, dass ich eine Freeride-Gabel brauche. Bislang habe ich noch keine Federgabel kaputt gefahren.

Ich würde mich freuen, hier die ein oder andere Meinung PRO und CONTRA zu lesen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2010)

Schon mal über eine Manitou Nixon nachgedacht? Gibt momentan zwei im Bikemarkt. 
Hat fast dich gleiche Einbauhöhe wie die MZ und wiegt nur ca. 300g mehr als die Revelation. 
Ich wollte meine AM1 auch loswerden und hatte bei meiner langen Suche nach einem Ersatz auch kurzfristig mal die Revelation im Auge gehabt. Habe mich dann aber doch dagegen entschieden, weil ich einfach die Allroundfähigkeit meines Slayers nicht einschränken wollte. Im Park oder auf etwas verblockteren Trails in den Alpen würde mich damit nicht so wohlfühlen, vor allem der steilere Lenkwinkel würde mich stören bzw. war ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich damit zurecht kommen würde. Und nur um das zu testen und evtl. feststellen zu müssen, dass mir das doch nicht taugt...das war mir das Risiko nicht wert.
Letztendlich ist es dann bei mir eine Nixon Intrinsic von 2008 geworden. Über diese Gabeln liest man nur gutes und eigentlich bietet sie alles, was ich mir wünsche; von sehr gutem Ansprechverhalten über geringes Gewicht bis hin zu Reserven für das, was ich mir mit dem Bike zutraue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (16. März 2010)

Hm. Mit einer Manitou-Gabel habe ich mich noch gar nicht auseinander gesetzt. 

Ich fahre zum Großteil im Mittelgebirge. Selten auch mal im Park. Sehr selten. Aber da ist das Limit noch nie das Rad gewesen sondern der Kerl, der es bewegt. Ich muss mal die Einbauhöhe der jetzigen Gabel messen gehen. 

Außerdem ist die Plaste am Hinterbau mindestens genau so bruchgefährdet wie die Gabel. Oder lebe ich da in einem Irrglauben? Ich habe immer ein wenig Angst, dass mir die Carbonstrebe zerbröselt.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2010)

Das mit dem Park ist bei mir genauso wie bei Dir. Ich werde mein Slayer nie an's Limit bringen, aber ich freue mich über die zusätzliche Sicherheit, die mir das Fahrverhalten und das Fahrwerk vermitteln.
Bzgl. der Einbauhöhe: Die AM hat lt. MZ 551mm, die 150er Revelation laut SRAM 529mm.
Du solltest halt auch bedenken, dass das Tretlager auch noch ein Stück runterkommt, wenn eine kürzere Gabel verbaut wird.
Bzgl. des Carbon würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, dass da irgendwas bricht. Carbon kann schon gut was ab.
Ich selbst hätte der Revelation auch zugetraut, die Dinge zu überstehen, die sie mit mir im Park erwartet hätten. KO-Kriterium war die Einbauhöhe.
Lies mal ein bisschen über die Nixon hier im Forum oder auch auf mtbr.com, man findet eigentlich nur lobende Worte. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=13351494
http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&...ster&resnum=2&ct=more-results&ved=0CBUQrQIwAQ

---------------------------------------
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/255881/cat/18

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/252677/cat/18


----------



## argh (17. März 2010)

Die AllMountain hat nachgemessen sogar fast genau 550mm. Das ist ja schonmal in Ordnung. 

Ich würde einfach gerne eine neue Gabel erwerben. Marzocchi fällt aus o.g. Gründen aus. Manitous sind nicht unbedingt die Supernummer bei meinem Händler. Daher kam ich irgendwann bei RS an. Sollte das Tretlager auch noch ein wenig runterkommen, sollte das Rad doch eigentlich (klaro, weniger Tretlagerhöhe) agileres Handling an den Tag legen, oder?


----------



## argh (17. März 2010)

Und jetzt mal andersrum: die Einbauhöhe der Lyriks sind ja eher höher als die der AM... Das verändert die Fahreigenschaften doch auch. Ich weiß nicht... ich weiß nicht...

... viel Kohle ist´s auf jeden Fall.


----------



## peterbe (17. März 2010)

Für Mittelgebirgstouren finde ich die Idee der Rev gar nicht so schlecht. Ich hatte anfangs eine 150 mm Fox 36 in meinem SXC und fande das rad durch den steileren Lenkwinkel schön agil zum Trailräubern. Wenn die Rev steif genug ist, könnte sie den CC/AM Charakter des SXC unterstützen. (Trek hat beim Remedy z.B. ohne weitere Geometrieanpassungen inzwischen eine 150mm statt der 160mm verbaut und das Rad ist dadurch eher besser geworden.) Und hier im Forum gabe es auch mal ein SXC mit einer 150mm DT-Gabel. Also, probier es aus!


----------



## argh (17. März 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Für Mittelgebirgstouren finde ich die Idee der Rev gar nicht so schlecht. Ich hatte anfangs eine 150 mm Fox 36 in meinem SXC und fande das rad durch den steileren Lenkwinkel schön agil zum Trailräubern. Wenn die Rev steif genug ist, könnte sie den CC/AM Charakter des SXC unterstützen. (Trek hat beim Remedy z.B. ohne weitere Geometrieanpassungen inzwischen eine 150mm statt der 160mm verbaut und das Rad ist dadurch eher besser geworden.) Und hier im Forum gabe es auch mal ein SXC mit einer 150mm DT-Gabel. Also, probier es aus!



Wahrscheinlich komme ich nicht drumrum. 

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob es sich auszahlt, weiter in Richtung AM/ CC zu gehen. Aber das andere Extrem, FR, muss ich eben für mich ausschließen. Dazu bin ich viel zu ängstlich. Trailräubern klingt aber gut...

Wohl oder über muss ich mal in den Shop meines Vertrauens und fragen, wie die Herrschaften die Situation so einschätzen.


----------



## dortmund biker (17. März 2010)

ich habe im sommer ein sxc mit einer revelation im kleinwalsertal rumfahren gesehen, optisch wars ganz passend - mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen. 

was ich aber definitiv sagen kann ist, dass die lyrik super in das rad passt und mit absenkung und plattform auch cc/am-mäßig einiges reißen kann, bei wahrscheinlich besserer abfahrtsperformance und garantiert größeren stabilitätsreserven.
wenn du die augen aufhälst, wirst du immer wieder mal angebote finden, die nicht teurer als eine revelation sein dürften. 

grüße,
carsten


----------



## mucki_deluxe (17. März 2010)

Also ich würde wegen dem guten Ansprechverhalten wahrscheinlich die Lyrik bevorzugen.

Hatte auch in meinem SXC die Marzocchi AM2 drin, war aber total enttäuscht, weil ich so eine schlechte Performance bis dato von MZ nicht gewohnt war. Bin letztes Jahr auf eine Fox Float 32RL umgestiegen und bin total begeistert. Fahre sie regulär auf normalen Touren, war aber auch in der Schweiz auf diversen Freeride und DH-Pisten haben die 140mm super Arbeit geleistet. Jedoch hatte ich dann doch um den Carbon-Hinterbau angst und habe vorsichtshalber die Alu-Version eingebaut.

Bin auf den gleichen Trails auch die Fox Tallas 36 gefahren, war aber auch nicht überragend für den Preis. Ansprechverhalten-okay, Federwegausnutzung-mittelprächtig (bis 130mm gut, ab dann schlecht). Aber man sollte sich immer seine eigene Meinung bilden.

Naja, probier einfach mal was aus und gib mal ein Feedback zu deiner Wahl.


----------



## argh (18. März 2010)

Danke für eure Meinungen.

Ich bin immer noch völlig unentschlossen. Dass es aber eine RockShox wird ist sicher. Alternativen gibt es für mich (leider) nicht (was ja auch ganz okay ist, denn ansonsten würde die Wahl noch viel schwerer fallen).

Ich gebe euch dann ein Feedback, klaro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (18. März 2010)

Nur, um die Entscheidung nochmal etwas zu erschweren, vielleicht lohnt es sich für Dich, darauf zu warten: 




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451320


----------



## argh (21. März 2010)

Dankeschön. Das habe ich grad noch gebraucht...

Aaaaber: alle guten Dinge sind ja 3. (Die Tendenz geht momentan zur Lyrik.)


----------



## santo77 (21. März 2010)

ich habe die lyrik u-turn verbaut und da kannst du nichts falsch machen. performance ist top und du hast federweg von 130 bis 160 mm, kannst also fast alles fahren.
allerdings, den gedanken eine revelation zu verbauen, habe ich auch.
wenn man nämlich nicht die ganz wilden strecken fährt, spart man fast 1 kilo an gewicht und kann das bike in richtung "all mountain plus" (das nennt man jetzt so) aufbauen d.h. alles ein wenig gewichtsoptimiert und damit auch bergauf konkurrenzfähig um mal einen marathon zu fahren.


----------



## argh (21. März 2010)

Jepp. Genau den Gedanken hatte ich auch. Das Gewicht reizt mich sehr, die Performance kann nicht viel mieser sein als die meiner Marzocchi, der Preis ist okay aaaaaber...

... die Einbauhöhe ist gut 20mm niedriger. Und das macht schon eine Menge aus. Ich hätte es gerne mal mit der Revelation probiert, aber das Risiko das falsche zu kaufen will ich ganz gern vermeiden.


----------



## santo77 (21. März 2010)

ja, das kann ein teurer versuch werden, wenn das mit der einbauhöhe nicht klappt. dann kann ich dich darin bestärken dir eine lyrik einzubauen und du wirst glauben du hast ein neues, bisher nicht gekanntes bike. ich hatte vorher auch die marzocchi und weiß daher  was du meinst


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. März 2010)

santo77 schrieb:


> spart man fast 1 kilo an gewicht


 
1kg ist bischen übertrieben , würde da von max 600g ausgehen. Kannst aber auch ne Lyrik Air nehmen. Die ist schon fast 400g leichter als die U-turn. Die Absenkung meiner u-Turn habe ich fast noch nie gebraucht. Mit ner ungekröpften Sattelstütze klettert das Slayer dann auch nochmals besser. Und die Performance der Air soll auch sehr gut sein. Glaube ne Revelation sieht im Slayer auch unterdimensioniert aus. Der Rohrsatz vom Slayer ist doch schon recht fett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (24. März 2010)

santo77 schrieb:


> ja, das kann ein teurer versuch werden, wenn das mit der einbauhöhe nicht klappt. dann kann ich dich darin bestärken dir eine lyrik einzubauen und du wirst glauben du hast ein neues, bisher nicht gekanntes bike. ich hatte vorher auch die marzocchi und weiß daher  was du meinst



Das hilft mir wirklich weiter. 



Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> 1kg ist bischen übertrieben , würde da von max 600g ausgehen. Kannst aber auch ne Lyrik Air nehmen. Die ist schon fast 400g leichter als die U-turn. Die Absenkung meiner u-Turn habe ich fast noch nie gebraucht. Mit ner ungekröpften Sattelstütze klettert das Slayer dann auch nochmals besser. Und die Performance der Air soll auch sehr gut sein. Glaube ne Revelation sieht im Slayer auch unterdimensioniert aus. Der Rohrsatz vom Slayer ist doch schon recht fett...



Im Vergleich wiegt die Revelation rund 700g weniger als die Lyrik. Diese Tatsache ist schon ganz interessant. Unabhängig vom Preis, denn da spielen beide Gabeln in anderen Ligen. Wenn die Gabel, ganz egal welche, einen Defekt erleiden sollte, dann werd ich zu meinem Händler tingeln und er erledigt das dann netterweise für mich. Dieser Service ist mir sehr wichtig, daher werd ich solche Teile auch nicht online kaufen. 

Eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze treibt das SXC dann ad absurdum. Die kann man nur noch wenig absenken. Dann lieber 10 bis 20mm mehr Vorbau. 

Der Rohrdurchmesser ist mir ebenfalls recht egal. Ich habe die 36 gefahren, einige RockShoxe, Marzocchi und Konsorten- alle hatten ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Aber dass eine Gabel brutal geflext hätte, ist mir nicht bewußt geworden.

Also: es wird wohl ne Lyrik werden...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. März 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze treibt das SXC dann ad absurdum. Die kann man nur noch wenig absenken.


----------



## argh (27. März 2010)

Ich meinte damit eigentlich, dass die Modifikationen sich in Grenzen halten sollen. Und ich muss zugeben, dass ich bei der gekröpften Stütze an eine Thomson Setback gedacht habe. Bei "normalen" ist das natürlich anders.

Egal.

Meine neue Gabel kommt Anfang kommender Woche. Der neue Laufradsatz steht auch schon bereit...


----------



## argh (19. April 2010)

Also Leute: danke für eure Tipps. 

Die Lyrik 2Step Air macht das Bike gleich viiiiel geschmeidiger und paßt hervorragend zum Rest des Rades.

Wie ein Slayer SXC mit ner Lyrik ausschaut ist ja keine Überraschung, trotzdem gibt´s hier einen kleinen Eindruck:


----------

